# Disable tapping on touchboard [Solved]

## MdaG

I'm trying to disable the tapping feature on my touchboard. I using a mouse anyway to the tapping is mostly annoying. I've tried disabling it in my xorg, but I see no change.

I've probably just missed something, but I can't seem to find out what.Last edited by MdaG on Mon Mar 06, 2006 7:20 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## jinxos

Why not disable the touchpad completely? I have both a TrackPoint and a TouchPad on my laptop and I usually have the TouchPad disabled from the BIOS because my thumb keeps touching the pad all the time and jerks the pointer around.

Even so, I think setting the synaptics driver options to 0 will probably cause the driver to load with sensible defaults (i.e. !=0)... check the X server log and see what it does...

----------

## MdaG

 *jinxos wrote:*   

> ...because my thumb keeps touching the pad all the time and jerks the pointer around.

 

That's what happens to me too, that's why I want it disabled. I'll look into the BIOS. Thanks!

----------

## BigBaaadBob

There is a daemon that disables the touchpad when you are typing.  I know this because I ran across it when I was getting my TP to work, but I forgot the name and now I can't find it.  :Crying or Very sad: 

If anyone can remember this or provide a pointer, I would be ecstatic!

----------

## Ateo

Run "syndaemon -d" when you load your desktop. Add the -i X (where X = seconds) to disable for X seconds AFTER you finish typing.

Works nicely without having to disable it in the bios..

----------

## BigBaaadBob

Thanks.  Also, there is a syndaemon in /etc/init.d so you can use rc-update and configure it in /etc/conf.d/syndaemon.  Be sure to add the "-d" option there and to configure the SHMconfig option in your touchpad section of your xorg.conf.

EDIT:  See https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37767

----------

## BigBaaadBob

So, after thinking and reading about this a little more, I think that starting syndaemon in my gnome session seems more correct than starting it with init because the setting should be personal and not system wide.  Doing so mostly works, except that the gnome startup is delayed for a minute or more for some reason whether or not I specify -d.

What is the gnome session startup waiting for, and in what way can I modify syndaemon to eliminate the delay?

----------

## MdaG

I just ran across this by mistake. I had completely forgotten about my earlier problem (having been away from Gentoo for a long time).. When I try to run syndaemon I get the following error:

```
 $ syndaemon

Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
```

I have set SHMConfig to on in my xorg config... 

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   #Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "se"

   Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse2"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "TouchPad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/mouse1"

   Option      "SHMConfig"   "on"

     Option       "Protocol"    "auto-dev"

     Option       "LeftEdge"    "130"

     Option       "RightEdge"    "840"

     Option       "TopEdge"    "130"

     Option       "BottomEdge"    "640"

     Option       "FingerLow"    "7"

     Option       "FingerHigh"    "8"

     Option       "MaxTapTime"    "0"

     Option       "MaxTapMove"    "110"

     Option       "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

     Option       "VertScrollDelta" "20"

     Option       "HorizScrollDelta" "0"

     Option       "MinSpeed"    "0.60"

     Option       "MaxSpeed"    "1.10"

     Option       "AccelFactor"    "0.030"

     Option       "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

     Option       "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

     Option       "UpDownScrolling" "1"

     Option       "CircularScrolling" "1"

     Option       "CircScrollDelta" "0.1" 

     Option       "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

   Option      "TouchpadOff"   "2"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   Modeline     "1680x1050_60.00"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"               # <i>

   Option       "NoLogo"   "true"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VideoRam    65536

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 Go AGP 8x]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes "1680x1050_60.00" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "320x240"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes "1680x1050_60.00" "1400x1050" "800x600" "640x480" "320x240"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Last edited by MdaG on Fri Mar 03, 2006 7:51 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## brento

To disable tapping on the touchpad, you can add the "TouchpadOff" option in your xorg.conf with the rest of the options availabe from the synaptics drivers:  (The "2" turns off only the tapping)

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Touchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/mouse1"

   Option      "Protocol"   "auto"

   Option      "SHMConfig"   "on"

   Option      "TouchpadOff"  "2"

   .......

-Brent

----------

## MdaG

Tried it and it doesn't work. Maybe X isn't loading the driver at all?

*edit*

Updated my xorg.conf print two posts above

----------

## brento

Sorry about that...missed that option.  I am actually on my laptop now.  Here are the sections from my xorg.conf that got my touchpad and trackpoint configured:

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Touchpad"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "Protocol" "event"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents"

        Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

        Option      "TouchpadOff" "2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Trackpoint"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents"

        Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

EndSection

In the last post of your xorg.conf, you had the "load synaptics" commented out in your module section.

Also, here is a link to a nice howto - I think it is what I used to get mine working.  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-67852-highlight-dell+8100.html

Hope this helps.

-Brent

----------

## MdaG

None of my /dev/input/eventx seem to exist. I only get output from the touchpad through mouse1, mice and mouse3 ...

Also I stil don't have SHMConfig enabled even though I use the Option "SHMConfig" "on"... It's like X doesn't read the TouchPad section in my xorg.conf   :Sad: 

----------

## brento

Well, it seems like you don't have Event Interface support in your kernel.  You most likely need to recompile your kernel and make sure that under "Input device support" you compile in "Event interface", which allows input device events to be accessible via /dev/input/eventX, where X will be a number that varies from machine to machine.  (from the above HOWTO link)

Once you reboot, you should have the /dev/input/eventX listings.  You can then do the following:

```

$ cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input0

H: Handlers=kbd event0

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=4 2000000 3802078 f840d001 f2ffffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0007 Version=0000

N: Name="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input1

H: Handlers=mouse0 event1

B: EV=b

B: KEY=6420 0 70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=11000003

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=000a Version=0000

N: Name="TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint"

P: Phys=synaptics-pt/serio0/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input2

H: Handlers=mouse1 event2

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=3

```

This will show you what event is used by the Touchpad Handlers.  You can then configure your xorg.conf appropriately and hopefully all will work.

----------

## MdaG

I just checked and I seem to have event interface compiled as a module (evdev) at the moment...

----------

## brento

If you have no event handlers in /dev/input/, I am guessing the module isn't running.  What does  *Quote:*   

> lsmod

  reveal?  Are there any events associated with your devices when you issue  *Quote:*   

> cat /proc/bus/input/devices 

 ?  I would either compile the event handler into the kernel or ensure the module starts during the initial boot.

----------

## MdaG

I don't seem to have evdev anywhere here... I've never understood the thing about modules (where they are and how one loads them) so after work I'll try and compile it into the kernel instead...

```
$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

lp                      9668  0

snd_pcm_oss            49184  0

snd_mixer_oss          17408  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            33280  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6144  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                50704  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7308  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

ohci_hcd               19844  0

parport_pc             30788  1

parport                32968  2 lp,parport_pc

ohci1394               32564  0

ieee1394               91188  1 ohci1394

nvidia               3465180  14

snd_intel8x0           29724  4

snd_ac97_codec         93856  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            2176  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                82312  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              21764  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    46948  16 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               8032  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          8968  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

ehci_hcd               30088  0

usbhid                 36192  0

uhci_hcd               31760  0

intel_agp              20508  1

agpgart                30024  2 nvidia,intel_agp

ntfs                  103280  1

ndiswrapper           172496  0

usbcore               119044  6 ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,usbhid,uhci_hcd,ndiswrapper
```

*edit*

Building event interface into the kernel and not as a module solved the issue. Thanks!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## brento

Glad to hear it worked!  Take care.

-Brent

----------

